# husky x staff



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hi just wanted to know if anyone has a cross breed like mine please keep this nice as my others keep getting closed and i just want to talk about my coss the same as ppl want to talk about their pedigees thanks. suki is now 11 months old she is still as good as gold she loves doing tricks she has brillant recall and is very good with my girls


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't seen anymore here, I think you're the only one left, I fear the rest fled for the hills :lol:


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

lol i think your right i did find 6 on here and do check their profiles evey now and again but nothing i'm more thick skinned ppl can't scare me lol but it doesn't help when ppl post stuff then it gets closed


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

and sometimes i do feel like a target its bad enough i have a cross but with 1 like mine i fel like i'm askin 4 trouble lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Just popped over to see your gallery images of Suki- she is stunning! :thumbup: All the best bits of both breeds!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

chianya said:


> lol i think your right i did find 6 on here and do check their profiles evey now and again but nothing i'm more thick skinned ppl can't scare me lol but it doesn't help when ppl post stuff then it gets closed


I'm generally thick skinned and just lock my threads and just no longer reply :lol: people will always give me abuse no matter what but sometimes people need to look past the scary part of this forum because most of this forum is fantastic :thumbup:

I have not heard of any staff x huskies, I think 'm thankfull to say there's been no more (as nice as suki is) although I recently saw a litter of sibe x springer, sadly no photo's, I hope the people who get those puppies know what they are in for as malamute x springer is crazy enough.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

thankyou i keep meaning to put more pics on but never get round to it lol i do know what you mean though i am lucky with her the way she has turned out but i also believe the owner makes the dog in the wrong hands she could of turned out so different but then again you can say that about any dog corss or pure


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

chianya said:


> thankyou i keep meaning to put more pics on but never get round to it lol i do know what you mean though i am lucky with her the way she has turned out but i also believe the owner makes the dog in the wrong hands she could of turned out so different but then again you can say that about any dog corss or pure


Oh yeah, most defiantly. I'm lucky mine are all in great homes and I tried my best to educate and evaluate as much as I can. I think with some crosses just the same as some purebreed you need to be extra vigelant.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have noticed its more pedigree dogs getting praise here.
My funky heinz 57 is ace. Its not all about KC.
We want pets,not accessories,or to show how much money we have to spend on pedigree pooches:lol:

Crosses are cool!


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

your dog is stunning ! Am i missing something ? Why would threads be closed etc ? surely not because you have a cross breed ? Sorry if i sound a bit thick


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

holly1 you can reply on my threads any time lol i'm not sure y they keep getting closed i know some ppl r against crosses especially mine lol but a dog is a dog at the end of the day lol ppl come from all over you get so many different ppl and they get crossed all the time lol


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have to admit a while ago i was starting to wonder if this was a pedigree only forum , as my posts went unanswered or i stopped a thread in its tracks :lol:
Things do seem to have improved a bit , not that i am too bothered , a lot of the pedigree dogs i see where i live and at shows are no where near as well behaved as my staffyx boy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ALL MY DOGS ARE KC REG AND I TREAT ALL DOGS THE SAME BE IT CROSS OR PEDIGREE


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

cav said:


> ALL MY DOGS ARE KC REG AND I TREAT ALL DOGS THE SAME BE IT CROSS OR PEDIGREE


Thats good to hear.

Please dont shout its rude .


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

hobo what is your staff crossed with how old is he, he looks lovely your right it dose seem a bit 1 sided on here i think its because of the cross breeds rule which makes it really hard to talk about them


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

She is a stunning looking dog. It doesnt matter if they are pedigree or cross breeds i only have 1 cross but he is the one everyone loves he is a cavx? but most of them are cavs from puppy farms so not kc registered but just as loving as the proper ones.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

chianya said:


> holly1 you can reply on my threads any time lol i'm not sure y they keep getting closed i know some ppl r against crosses especially mine lol but a dog is a dog at the end of the day lol ppl come from all over you get so many different ppl and they get crossed all the time lol


Yeah, but the thing that I don't understand is-why would people be cross at you-you didn't cross a husky & a Staffy together to get a litter of pups, did you?  Sometimes I think people only come on here for an argument...feck them. I haven't had a look at your pics yet, but I'll be doing it now in a min & I'm sure I'll fall in love with your baby!



hobo99 said:


> Thats good to hear.
> 
> Please dont shout its rude .


Lol!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, Hobo is 2 years old , not really sure his mother was pure staffy a lot of people think he could be crossed with a gsd , he is a bit taller than a staffy but fairly well built ,a bit stocky i shall have to watch his weight now he is fully grown , but he is a great dog loves ,every one and can be a bit of a mad cap sometimes .
He did his training for kc good citizens and got bronze, silver and gold ,which i was really pleased with .
You dont seem to have any pics of your gorgeous dog standing up .


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I looked at her pics and she is beautiful! Yuri is a cross too. I think people get annoyed at the moment because of the resession a lot of cross owners think it's a good idea to breed their dogs to make money but find that not all of their puppies sell or they end up in the shelter because they can't afford to keep them all. It often causes unhealth tested pups to become very ill and thats what people don't like. But I've never seen a fight as it's been fine since I've been around here tbh.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

thankyou all i will put some pics on in the next couple of days i'm just really crap with computers lol wow he done really well can i do that with suki


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hobo99 said:


> Thats good to hear.
> 
> Please dont shout its rude .


Im not shouting i just wanted be noticed as i like all types of dogs


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

cav said:


> Im not shouting i just wanted be noticed as i like all types of dogs


You were noticed so dont worry about that , you would also have been noticed if you hadnt shouted , which does tend to cause bad feeling and is not nice.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

hobo99 said:


> You were noticed so dont worry about that , you would also have been noticed if you hadnt shouted , which does tend to cause bad feeling and is not nice.


eeerm ok i will not shout no more


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

cav said:


> eeerm ok i will not shout no more


Thanks ,you are forgiven, cos i know you are nice really.


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I grew up with all sorts of cross breeds, personally not got anything against that, they can make wonderful pets, there r a few breeds I wouldn't plan on putting together as their traits don't necessarily mix well, but some of my best childhood memories included my heinz doggies, loved them all 

I do have a pedigree Rott, I alos have a rescue Rott who looks nothing like the breed standard, he is my goof ball and I luv him dearly and he's different, if I didn't know better I would say he had another breed mix in there, it wouldn't stop me owning such a dog


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> I grew up with all sorts of cross breeds, personally not got anything against that, they can make wonderful pets, there r a few breeds I wouldn't plan on putting together as their traits don't necessarily mix well, but some of my best childhood memories included my heinz doggies, loved them all
> 
> I do have a pedigree Rott, I alos have a rescue Rott who looks nothing like the breed standard, he is my goof ball and I luv him dearly and he's different, if I didn't know better I would say he had another breed mix in there, it wouldn't stop me owning such a dog


Completely agree:thumbup:
We had a golden lab as kids.He was the runt of the litter,and was to be put to sleep.My mum rescued him,and he lived to be 16.
I love all dogs,but dont condone these silly prices and names people call mongrels.
Labradoodle,cockapoo...whats that all about?


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Completely agree:thumbup:
> We had a golden lab as kids.He was the runt of the litter,and was to be put to sleep.My mum rescued him,and he lived to be 16.
> I love all dogs,but *dont condone these silly prices and names people call mongrels.
> Labradoodle,cockapoo...whats that all about?*




Yeah this I don't agree with, folks making money out of people who don't know any better about dogs and c em as the latest thing or fashion accessory 2 have, had someone ask me how he goes about showing his pedigree labradoodle, tried explaining that his dog is classed as a mongrel therefore not registered with KC, so can't show at champ shows, he paid £800 for this dog, these r the people i'm talking about  jeez, what future health problems r we gona c with certian breed mixes, gawd knows


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ditsy42 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yeah this I don't agree with, folks making money out of people who don't know any better about dogs and c em as the latest thing or fashion accessory 2 have, had someone ask me how he goes about showing his pedigree labradoodle, tried explaining that his dog is classed as a mongrel therefore not registered with KC, so can't show at champ shows, he paid £800 for this dog, these r the people i'm talking about  jeez, what future health problems r we gona c with certian breed mixes, gawd knows


Good point:thumbup:
£800! They saw him coming.A fool and his money are easily parted


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

chianya said:


> holly1 you can reply on my threads any time lol i'm not sure y they keep getting closed i know some ppl r against crosses especially mine lol but a dog is a dog at the end of the day lol ppl come from all over you get so many different ppl and they get crossed all the time lol


And there was me thinking your threads keep getting locked because of your provocative claims, that Suki is in fact an Am Staff cross that you are thinking of breeding from by selecting a husky from the local park 

I'm sorry, but ever since you've joined the forum, you've had brilliant advice from some very knowledgeable people. Yet all you can say is that everyone's against you because you own a cross breed, which isn't the case at all, it's the fact that you plan to breed from her, illegally, and probably without health tests that actually gets most peoples' backs up.

And yes, before you even say it, I know, you're not keen on me responding to your threads, which is why I pretty much don't, generally.

I'm still interested though, and this is I think the third time I've asked, as you have said many times that you searched high and low for a responsible breeder for this cross breed, can you tell us what health tests Suki's parents had, you did claim on one of your threads, or rather infer that this was the case? As I understand it, she was from at least the second planned litter using this mating? If there are any health tests in place then please do share and prove everyone wrong who thinks otherwise??


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

your dog is gorgeous. whats the matter with people. crossbreads make wonderful strong pets. i have always had xbreeds and never had any problems with them whatever they are, they are hardy and strong, and dont get much wrong with them. also live to good ages too. why do people say things about your cross, both the breeds are lovely and its not the dog, its the owner that makes what a dog is. am i right.
people are stupid animal snobs, got no time for them.
most vets actually own xbreeds to. more healthy.
michelle owner of the best xbreed in the world, harry springer x something.
xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And there was me thinking your threads keep getting locked because of your provocative claims, that Suki is in fact an Am Staff cross that you are thinking of breeding from by selecting a husky from the local park
> 
> I'm sorry, but ever since you've joined the forum, you've had brilliant advice from some very knowledgeable people. Yet all you can say is that everyone's against you because you own a cross breed, which isn't the case at all, it's the fact that you plan to breed from her, illegally, and probably without health tests that actually gets most peoples' backs up.
> 
> ...


Going to breed from her no way


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

right i did reply on the other thread about what health tests were done on the parents i also said it was only a thought about breedin i have never said i would and ask 4 the huskys i have met i was just statin that i wouldnt have a problem findin 1 and yes suki is a american staff vets dont see a problem with it so whats everyone elses


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

The dog maybe nice but the breeder should not have mix the to breeds in the first place


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

thankyou harrys mum ever since i came on here i have got stick i have only asked 4 advice when suki had eaten grapes


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

harrys_mum said:


> your dog is gorgeous. whats the matter with people. crossbreads make wonderful strong pets. i have always had xbreeds and never had any problems with them whatever they are, they are hardy and strong, and dont get much wrong with them. also live to good ages too. why do people say things about your cross, both the breeds are lovely and its not the dog, its the owner that makes what a dog is. am i right.
> people are stupid animal snobs, got no time for them.
> most vets actually own xbreeds to. more healthy.
> michelle owner of the best xbreed in the world, harry springer x something.
> xx


its nothing to do with people being snobs! of course crossbreeds are lovely, its about the op wanting to breed her little dog to a sibe which is far too big to breed with her dog but seems like she'll probably risk her life anyway, plus her dog is half amstaff(pit bull) a banned breed!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

harrys_mum said:


> your dog is gorgeous. whats the matter with people. crossbreads make wonderful strong pets. i have always had xbreeds and never had any problems with them whatever they are, they are hardy and strong, and dont get much wrong with them. also live to good ages too. why do people say things about your cross, both the breeds are lovely and its not the dog, its the owner that makes what a dog is. am i right.
> people are stupid animal snobs, got no time for them.
> most vets actually own xbreeds to. more healthy.
> michelle owner of the best xbreed in the world, harry springer x something.
> xx


To clarify before any one jumps on me, I love ALL dogs, I turely do. But the above simply isn't factual.... Well bred pedigrees are just as healthy as any cross or mutt... as for most vets own cross breeds, where does this statistic come from? Most of the vets I know own pedigrees, an inordinate number seem to have Border terriers here for some reason lol

The so called animal snobbery you're talking about seems to been seen in equal measure in anti pedigree inverted snobbery!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

chianya said:


> thankyou harrys mum ever since i came on here i have got stick i have only asked 4 advice when suki had eaten grapes


Chianya its not against you its your breeder that upsets me to even think of mixing the too breeds


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

chianya said:


> lol i think your right i did find 6 on here and do check their profiles evey now and again but nothing i'm more thick skinned ppl can't scare me lol but it doesn't help when ppl post stuff then it gets closed


Hi. Glad to hear you have a thick hide! Don't ever let anyone get to you, thats my motto!!! and don't ever think you are a target! you're not! 
I can assure you pf members are a great bunch of thugs (erm - nice people) always there is a crisis!
The only problem here is brought on by the cr*p you write its that that gets taken the wrong??? way! :thumbup: No hard feelings!
DT


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> its nothing to do with people being snobs! of course crossbreeds are lovely, its about the op wanting to breed her little dog to a sibe which is far too big to breed with her dog but seems like she'll probably risk her life anyway, plus her dog is half amstaff(pit bull) a banned breed!


........


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

chianya said:


> right i did reply on the other thread about what health tests were done on the parents i also said it was only a thought about breedin i have never said i would and ask 4 the huskys i have met i was just statin that i wouldnt have a problem findin 1 and yes suki is a american staff vets dont see a problem with it so whats everyone elses


Look, the fact your vet hasn't noticed she is half AM-Staff is probably because of her coat colour, which would never immediately make someone think to look for a pitt breed in her make up. I doubt you have told the vet she is part AMERICAN Stafford.

Let me make a phone call to Defra for you... I'll be back shortly.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

chianya said:


> right i did reply on the other thread about what health tests were done on the parents i also said it was only a thought about breedin i have never said i would and ask 4 the huskys i have met i was just statin that i wouldnt have a problem findin 1 and yes suki is a american staff vets dont see a problem with it so whats everyone elses


Which other thread please can you post a link, or can you post the health test results again for both sire and dam? I know the results for both my girls off by heart, so hopefully you won't have to look anything up...

You do tend to bring 'stick' on to yourself by some of the claims you make, particularly some of the arguments you back up with youtube evidence, when trying to talk to people who have had many years experience of a particular breed and breeding. Perhaps if you were a little more gracious instead of always on the attack you'd attract less criticism.

The fact that you're 'thinking' of breeding illegally is very upsetting to a lot of people on here, how would you feel if one or two of the pups you bred, were seized in the future and put to sleep for being of the wrong type? You know about the situation in rescue, overflowing with staffs and staffy type crosses, and yet you still think it's a good idea to possibly breed. I'm sorry, as lovely as Suki might be, you really have no reason to risk her life putting her through this, there simply is no reason to go ahead and breed from her.

Vets are not knowledgeable about breeding in my experience, I know more than most vets, and I count myself as a very novice beginner, at the research stage. Your vets opinion counts a lot less to me, than some of the experienced people who have responded to you previously.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, one quick phone call...

Defra said they didn't even need to go into the ins and outs of the DDA to tell me what I should do.

The AM-Staff is a banned breed, owning, and possibly breeding from any Am-Staff or Am-Staff cross is illegal. They advised me to call your local police station and report you.

Here, you can call and ask yourself if you want to. 08459 33 55 77 and I believe it was option 5 on the menu.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> OK, one quick phone call...
> 
> Defra said they didn't even need to go into the ins and outs of the DDA to tell me what I should do.
> 
> The AM-Staff is a banned breed, breeding from any Am-Staff or Am-Staff cross is illegal. They advised me to call your local police station and report you.


I should hope you don't, personally she looks nothing like a Pitbull type so hopefully they woulden't take her away even if you did.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So sad but its the breeder that should be done


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I should hope you don't, personally she looks nothing like a Pitbull type so hopefully they woulden't take her away even if you did.


Unless she has attacked someone (which I'm sure she hasn't) then they kennel them, then grant you an exemption order, which allows you to have the dog back, after being neutered.

They only destroy dangerous dogs if they have attacked.

However the max penalty for breeding from a dog on the DDA is up to £5000 fine or 6 months imprisonment.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well there's your answer for your other thread, just wait a couple of months, so she's mid seasons, anonymously report yourself and get your girl back spayed, problem solved


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Unless she has attacked someone (which I'm sure she hasn't) then they kennel them, then grant you an exemption order, which allows you to have the dog back, after being neutered.
> 
> They only destroy dangerous dogs if they have attacked.
> 
> However the max penalty for breeding from a dog on the DDA is up to £5000 fine or 6 months imprisonment.


Yup they do kennel them in a secret location, most often in condiotions you most certainly wouldn't want your dog in with no limit of stay!!!

Go have a word with yourself.... get some sense don't go spouting nonsense about your dog being half Am Staff all over the net, it's asking for trouble!!! As for breeding a little bitch like yours with a full Sib, honest to god, it's laughable!!!! You want to kill your dog and pps in the process go ahead, then come back here bleating about the outcome!

Are you a cild or adult poster BTW? (serious question)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kazschow said:


> Are you a cild or adult poster BTW? (serious question)


i was wondering the same thing: i seriously think she could be a child


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I should hope you don't, personally she looks nothing like a Pitbull type so hopefully they woulden't take her away even if you did.


I never said I would, I'm just stating what I was told on the phone by Defra


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think they're online any longer, and somehow, I don't think I will ever get an answer re the health tests.....


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Unless she has attacked someone (which I'm sure she hasn't) then they kennel them, then grant you an exemption order, which allows you to have the dog back, after being neutered.
> 
> They only destroy dangerous dogs if they have attacked.
> 
> However the max penalty for breeding from a dog on the DDA is up to £5000 fine or 6 months imprisonment.


It can tale along time though, I know I watch enough pitbull types taken away and also know one that was taken away locally to me for being am.staff x pitbull and he wa in kennels almost a year before he was released on a muzzle, nueterd and tatooed, plus he now has to spend the rest of his life on a lead.

I myself would never call the police or such on a dog for being a type, unless I knew the dog would be in a better place etc the owner mistreats it, fights it etc.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

chianya said:


> thankyou harrys mum ever since i came on here i have got stick i have only asked 4 advice when suki had eaten grapes


And you decided that she didn't need to see a vet which resulted in her having possible Kidney failure, and also needing months of treatment 

Don't try and turn people against this forum  Not one person on here is against crossbred dogs, just some of the idiot owners


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

rona said:


> And you decided that she didn't need to see a vet which resulted in her having possible Kidney failure, and also needing months of treatment
> 
> Don't try and turn people against this forum  Not one person on here is against crossbred dogs, just some of the idiot owners


Sorry to hijack,but is your dog eating grapes harmful?Mine has never done,but he is soooo fussy!
Its just interesting


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

holly1 said:


> Sorry to hijack,but is your dog eating grapes harmful?Mine has never done,but he is soooo fussy!
> Its just interesting


It can be, I know some dogs that eat grapes no problem and others that have eaten one and been rushed the vet and been violently ill, same with chocolate. My best advice just stay clear of it and don't bother risking it.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

holly1 said:


> Sorry to hijack,but is your dog eating grapes harmful?Mine has never done,but he is soooo fussy!
> Its just interesting


Grapes and raisins, plums and damsons are all poisonous to dogs... and do kill dogs if eaten in reasonably quantity. 5 grapes could be enough to kill a chihuahua, a handful for BC size etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Sorry to hijack,but is your dog eating grapes harmful?Mine has never done,but he is soooo fussy!
> Its just interesting


It is not only dangerous it COULD be fatal! and the same applies for dried fruit of the grape variety!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow,thanks for the tip.You live and learn


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Wow,thanks for the tip.You live and learn


Some do sweet, others don't


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rona said:


> Some do sweet, others don't


you've got three types

-Some that learn when given advice
-Some that learn after it's happened
-Some that just never learn.

I think sadly the third one you should just give up on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> you've got three types
> 
> -Some that learn when given advice
> -Some that learn after it's happened
> ...


And some are just there to stir up the sh*t


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats forums for you!
Theres always one!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

rona said:


> And some are just there to stir up the sh*t


and others that just sit back and laff:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

chianya said:


> and yes suki is a american staff vets dont see a problem with it so whats everyone elses


Er...looking at the photos of your dog, are you _sure_ your vet knows the exact cross?

One of the first things vets learn at university is the list of banned dogs! I find it very hard to believe your vet thinks this cross is ok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

shamykebab said:


> Er...looking at the photos of your dog, are you _sure_ your vet knows the exact cross?
> 
> One of the first things vets learn at university is the list of banned dogs! I find it very hard to believe your vet thinks this cross is ok.


That would be recently trained vets then I take! what about the old ones,  And in all honesty it is not blatenly obvious by look at the dog. It is the OP running around and telling all and sundry it is that particular cross
DT


----------



## nicolajayne (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know much about breeds and wasn't aware of certain ones being banned, I thought they lifted the restrictions in the 90's?
I remember last year there were loads of pit bulls and rotties in the news for mauling kids and there were people saying they should be banned again, am so confused! 
Also I googled the am staff and there are loads for sale in south wales are for around 200 to 500 quid per pup, they can't be illegal or they wouldn't be allowed to sell them right?

Anyway was a bit shocked to read all the stuff said and I'm new to the forum so don't know anyone or how this place is run.
But I agree with those saying this husky cross should not be bred.
There are loads of experimental breads being abandoned or put to sleep in the pound because their not wanted.
There's something rather odd looking about Suki sort of not natural.
I don't think the original breeder was right in breeding those crosses and it's not just looks that people should be concerned with it's the different character traits and instincts that go with those different breeds.
A wolf dog with the instinct to hunt and be in a pack crossed with something bred to fight and be aggressive? hmmmmm...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

nicolajayne said:


> I don't know much about breeds and wasn't aware of certain ones being banned, I thought they lifted the restrictions in the 90's?
> I remember last year there were loads of pit bulls and rotties in the news for mauling kids and there were people saying they should be banned again, am so confused!
> Also I googled the am staff and there are loads for sale in south wales are for around 200 to 500 quid per pup, they can't be illegal or they wouldn't be allowed to sell them right?
> 
> ...


Hello Nicolajane and welcome!
You do not need to know us to know that what the OP is doing is wrong!! And you post demonstrates that!
Great post by the way!!
DT


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Grapes and raisins, plums and damsons are all poisonous to dogs... and do kill dogs if eaten in reasonably quantity. 5 grapes could be enough to kill a chihuahua, a handful for BC size etc


OMG! I knew about the others but not plums! We have a plum tree, and Eve eats the ones that drop to the ground on a regular basis! :scared:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I didn't until recently.... Someone on the Leo forum told me. We don't have a plum tree, but we do have an apple tree... The boys are so greedy, they won't wait for the windfalls, they climb up to get their own fresh pickings.


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And there was me thinking your threads keep getting locked because of your provocative claims, that Suki is in fact an Am Staff cross that you are thinking of breeding from by selecting a husky from the local park
> 
> I'm sorry, but ever since you've joined the forum, you've had brilliant advice from some very knowledgeable people. Yet all you can say is that everyone's against you because you own a cross breed, which isn't the case at all, it's the fact that you plan to breed from her, illegally, and probably without health tests that actually gets most peoples' backs up.
> 
> ...


I think your assuming too much. I for a fact know that she has *ONLY* considered it and also know that should she decide to do so she would do it properly, including health checks, discussions with her vet, and vetting suitable sires. She has answered you all adequately in previous threads and yet yourself and others hound her at every opportunity. As for choosing some dog at the dog park, surely if she knows a dog, its traits and personality and their owner that would be far better than going to some person online who's obviously only studding to get the money, and who could be totalling bs'ing just to earn a fast buck or two. Personally if Suki were bigger or Nuks was smaller I would put serious consideration into pairing the two as both have excellent tempraments but then that would only be after proper health checks including hip scores so I wouldn't be responsible for any dogs in needless suffering, and I know Chianya feels the same way I do on the matter. I am pretty sure that if American Staffs were on the dangerous dogs List and were a serious threat then her vet would have notified the police and Suki would have been taken away and tested. To say her vets obviously don't have a clue is slander to say the least.

If I were in her place and had people who were hounding me as much as you people do on here to her, I would in no way feel obliged to provide any sort of info. actually with some of the comments and constant chasing her around her threads, its tantamount to bullying imho and I personally would report it to the police, as online bullying is a criminal offence. I think most people need to stand back and realise that harrassing every thread a person starts because they want to meet others with a similar cross breed is pretty childish and do need to grow up some.

I joined this forum to defend a friend who is not the sort of person that you are accusing her of being and does not deserve the abuse that she has been given, Also knowing Suki as the fun loving and friendly dog that she is, she doesn't deserve to be labled as a dangerous dog because of her lineage either. You all have your opinion ok fair enough, but do you really have to harrass and bully people that have a cross breed you disagree with? Thats my two cents worth


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Nanuk2009 said:


> I think your assuming too much. I for a fact know that she has *ONLY* considered it and also know that should she decide to do so she would do it properly, including health checks, discussions with her vet, and vetting suitable sires. She has answered you all adequately in previous threads and yet yourself and others hound her at every opportunity. As for choosing some dog at the dog park, surely if she knows a dog, its traits and personality and their owner that would be far better than going to some person online who's obviously only studding to get the money, and who could be totalling bs'ing just to earn a fast buck or two. Personally if Suki were bigger or Nuks was smaller I would put serious consideration into pairing the two as both have excellent tempraments but then that would only be after proper health checks including hip scores so I wouldn't be responsible for any dogs in needless suffering, and I know Chianya feels the same way I do on the matter. I am pretty sure that if American Staffs were on the dangerous dogs List and were a serious threat then her vet would have notified the police and Suki would have been taken away and tested. To say her vets obviously don't have a clue is slander to say the least.
> 
> If I were in her place and had people who were hounding me as much as you people do on here to her, I would in no way feel obliged to provide any sort of info. actually with some of the comments and constant chasing her around her threads, its tantamount to bullying imho and I personally would report it to the police, as online bullying is a criminal offence. I think most people need to stand back and realise that harrassing every thread a person starts because they want to meet others with a similar cross breed is pretty childish and do need to grow up some.
> 
> I joined this forum to defend a friend who is not the sort of person that you are accusing her of being and does not deserve the abuse that she has been given, Also knowing Suki as the fun loving and friendly dog that she is, she doesn't deserve to be labled as a dangerous dog because of her lineage either. You all have your opinion ok fair enough, but do you really have to harrass and bully people that have a cross breed you disagree with? Thats my two cents worth


Hi Kanuk!

Here is the link for the defra website! check for yourself regarding banned breeds!
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/ddogslawyouleaflet.pdf

Erm!! love the slander bit!!! erm!! who are we slandering! I never saw no names mentioned! NO CASE!

DT


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

The comments were made about her vet so thats pretty specific even though the names not mentioned


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Nanuk2009 said:


> The comments were made about her vet so thats pretty specific even though the names not mentioned


Would make a 'interesting ' case then me thinks!
(Did you read the defra link that I and many others posted)
Now hows this for a headline!
Vet supports breeding of a banned breed! 
You friend has been given good advice! No-one has bullied her! All they have tried to do is to help her protect her dog! 
If you are such a 'good' friend maybe you could also try!

DT


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nanuk2009 said:


> I think your assuming too much. I for a fact know that she has *ONLY* considered it and also know that should she decide to do so she would do it properly, including health checks, discussions with her vet, and vetting suitable sires. She has answered you all adequately in previous threads and yet yourself and others hound her at every opportunity. As for choosing some dog at the dog park, surely if she knows a dog, its traits and personality and their owner that would be far better than going to some person online who's obviously only studding to get the money, and who could be totalling bs'ing just to earn a fast buck or two. Personally if Suki were bigger or Nuks was smaller I would put serious consideration into pairing the two as both have excellent tempraments but then that would only be after proper health checks including hip scores so I wouldn't be responsible for any dogs in needless suffering, and I know Chianya feels the same way I do on the matter. I am pretty sure that if American Staffs were on the dangerous dogs List and were a serious threat then her vet would have notified the police and Suki would have been taken away and tested. To say her vets obviously don't have a clue is slander to say the least.
> 
> If I were in her place and had people who were hounding me as much as you people do on here to her, I would in no way feel obliged to provide any sort of info. actually with some of the comments and constant chasing her around her threads, its tantamount to bullying imho and I personally would report it to the police, as online bullying is a criminal offence. I think most people need to stand back and realise that harrassing every thread a person starts because they want to meet others with a similar cross breed is pretty childish and do need to grow up some.
> 
> I joined this forum to defend a friend who is not the sort of person that you are accusing her of being and does not deserve the abuse that she has been given, Also knowing Suki as the fun loving and friendly dog that she is, she doesn't deserve to be labled as a dangerous dog because of her lineage either. You all have your opinion ok fair enough, but do you really have to harrass and bully people that have a cross breed you disagree with? Thats my two cents worth


good grief why dont you just contact DEFRA if you dont think Amstaffs are a banned breed, now its all over the internet anyone could report her and if she goes ahead and breeds Suki she will be in serious trouble with the law so i wouldnt bother with any health tests if i were her!

sadly tho i really dont think you two have understood a) the seriousness of putting ANY husky(even an undersized male!) to Suki because as has been previously said if you dont know the dogs behind any studs pedigree you cant have any idea of the size of the puppies poor Suki is likely to die in whelp!.... and b) Shes a banned breed cross! its ILLEGAL to breed her!

no one is bullying anyone just concerned about a dog but im sure the police would be very interested in all this

lol about the vet:lol:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I think its an excellent idea that Chainya report us and the thread for cyber bullying to the police!

She can then explain about admitting to owning and looking to breed a banned dog to them


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Rob hunny!! Hope your good  Will we be seeing you tomorrow??

No Chianya isnt as bad as she is made out to be, i think she's just a bit misinformed, and needs some guidance, I hope this has shown through my posts, and I havent seemed like Im bullying her 

I love ya both to death, but I dont think Suki or Nooks should be bred, to each other or other dogs, for the same reason I wont breed Kira, non of us know enough about breeding, and non of our dogs are registered. 

Its nothing personal towards chianya (or yu obviously), just my thoughts, and if it was someone else I would be much harsher i reckon 

Love ya hun xx


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

What your all failing to take note of is the original post in this thread. its not looking to breed her, its looking for other husky cross staff owners out there be it ami staff or english staff cross's so she can trade experiences with. no different to those with kc registered dogs. The first people to mention breeding in this thread are those that are slagging her off, To follow her around every thread she makes slagging her off is bullying, there is no other description for it. And whether you like it or not She loves her dog no end and would not actually put Suki at risk. You think that she hasn't taken some stuff thats been said on board, you couldn't be more mistaken. Its people that keep harping on about a subject that she *ONLY* thought about, that are keeping the whole thing alive. So please leave her alone to talk to people with similar cross's. For those that get a kick following her around slagging her off please put some thought against procreation, the world don't need any more of you.

@ Sid

At first I was tempted by the idea of Suki and Nooks pairing but when I found out the dangers to Suki being so much smaller I was put off myself. If there weren't that danger and now the obvious thing with her parentage, I would seriously consider it because of both their tempraments, but only then when all the proper info was attained and when I had learnt all I could about safe breeding as well as doing proper health checks. I'm positive Chianya would do the same. I think I've gotten to know her well enough to defend her with confidence If people actually took the time to get to know her instead of following her around slagging her off thay'd see it as well. I know you don't mean anything personal either mate. I will be there tomorrow. What time?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> Hi Rob hunny!! Hope your good  Will we be seeing you tomorrow??
> 
> No Chianya isnt as bad as she is made out to be, i think she's just a bit misinformed, and needs some guidance, I hope this has shown through my posts, and I havent seemed like Im bullying her
> 
> ...


I agree, it's reason I've been talking in pms. I joked we could always start world war 3 and say we're breeding Rusty and Suki together :lol:

Breeding should be left to the experts or those in the hands of experts wanting to become experts.

I still get many people asking am I breeding Maya again my answer is always No and always will be No.

I may consider breeding in the future but I want to do it with a dog whose proven in either show or agility, health tested, kc registered and I have a great breeding giving me advice and help along the way. Also where my situation can allow time and money for puppies.

Personally though after what i've experienced i'm not sure I want puppies ever again.

It's unfair on our dogs to put them through something that risks their lives, I adore my dogs as does everyone else here but I refuse to risk loosing mine.

I should not think the police would be interested in suki purely because she's more husky like in her looks and she woulden't be classed as a type. I don't think it matters if she's an am staff mix it's just much better for the girly to go in for the snip and avoid the hassle of puppies. :thumbup:

I don't judge anyone (I mean who am I to judge someone, I myself have made many mistakes) cross breed or pure. At the end of the day no one can force or make suki's mum not breed her, the best that just can be done is she does decide against it.


----------



## [email protected] in Need (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, Im going to put my pennies worth in. 

Why would you want to even think about breeding a dog when their are thousands in rescue. And as for cross breeding a beautiful breed like a husky is just silly. As for crossing it with a staffy, is there not enough poor staffies in rescue waiting months and months for new homes because no-one wants them.

I run a rescue for Siberian Huskies and Husky crossbreeds. We only started in June because the other husky rescues wont take crosses and the 'normal' rescues try not to touch huskies as they are such hard work. Since June we have taken in and rehomed 35 huskies, most of which have been crossbreeds.

I go onto all these puppy websites and see pages and pages of husky puppies being sold, dogs up for stud at 9 and 10 months old, and no mention of health screening for any of them. 2 out of the 3 eye conditions you should check for in Huskies is painful, why would you not consider this when breeding.

Just because your dog is pretty or you fancy a new dog doesnt mean you should breed. Think very carefully about the dogs sitting in rescue who were once cute little puppies that someone down the road decided to breed cos they would make some money or that they wanted one litter before they speyed her.

I have no problems with mongrels. They are healthy and great dogs. Crossbreeds are a different matter. Crossed for fashion or for money making is not a reason to mix two beautiful breeds in their own right.

OK Rant over.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Coming on and insulting people isnt gonna help you 

No one lives to follow her around, get a grip.
And what, pray tell, is a KC reg mongrel?? I could do with a laugh.

I dont support the owning or breeding of banned breeds and their crosses simply because they are bred from poor stock and not health tested. I also dont think its fair that the dog can be seized and possibly destroyed because someone wants an unusual cross - and this is the 2 litter she is from!

But then some of us actually care about dogs and their welfare


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well anyone that actually matters would know that Chianya cares for her dog a great deal as I do mine so I'll disregard that comment as irrelevant

As for the mongrel comment. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't people here refer to cross's as mongrels? A piece of paper don 't change the fundemental fact that most breeds we have today had to be cross bred to get where they are. Some People need to stop using KC registration as a status symbol and a reason to treat other non registered cross's and their owners as dirt


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Well anyone that actually matters would know that Chianya cares for her dog a great deal as I do mine so I'll disregard that comment as irrelevant


Cares so much she is seriously thinking about breeding her to a pedigree Husky?  And seriously risking her much loved dog?

The male Husky might be small like Suki, but what happens if the previous genes for the AmStaff come through? Big puppies, massive heads to pass....not good at all for poor Suki. And NO ONE can say what will happen as she is a cross between to such different breeds. Neither compatible at all.

Suki has a high chance of going through a highly stressful and immensely painful labour which could well result in an emergancy c-section (it can also go int he worst way of losing both Suki and pups). £1000 spare in the bank anyone for this emergancy c-section??

Thats the thing with breeding a cross bred dog, you can never tell what genes will be passed down. With pedigrees you have to compliment each breeding with the right dogs and look back through the pedigree.........with a cross its completely different.

P.S I love crosses but even i can not understand this person's thoughts :frown:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Well anyone that actually matters would know that Chianya cares for her dog a great deal as I do mine so I'll disregard that comment as irrelevant
> 
> As for the mongrel comment. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't people here refer to cross's as mongrels? A piece of paper don 't change the fundemental fact that most breeds we have today had to be cross bred to get where they are.


Care about your dogs? Pull the other one. To quote Acacia
_but what happens if the previous genes for the AmStaff come through? Big puppies, massive heads to pass....not good at all for poor Suki. And NO ONE can say what will happen as she is a cross between to such different breeds. Neither compatible at all. _Have you 2 even considered this?

*sigh* showing your ignorance yet again 
Comparing most KC breeds to an illegal cross between 2 of the worst matched breeds Ive heard of is ludicrous

Malamutes for example have been registered with the AKC since 1935 thanks to the work of Short Seeley and Milton.When a reasonable time period ealpsed, during which time it was determined that an adequeate base for a pure foundation stock had been registered, the AKC closed its stud book and the breed was on its way to being firmly established as a pure breed in the eyes of the pedigree/show world.

3 dogs were reg during the time the stud book was open, one being Taku of Kotzebue, a line which with research dogs today can claim lineage from.

My point being that crossing has not occured in malamute lines since the 30's, so I would say they are a pure breed and even when reg they were one of the most unaltered and established breeds of the time.

You say you own a husky? If its KC reg go back and look at the ped and see when the last cross was

So Ill hang on to my "piece of paper" thanks


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

wasnt the Doberman a result of a cross,
Therefore a mongrel? 
Rottweiler, Great Dane and German Pincher as happened back in the late 1890's?
Is that a recognised breed by KC?
What right do we have to play god?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> I think your assuming too much. I for a fact know that she has *ONLY* considered it and also know that should she decide to do so she would do it properly, including health checks, discussions with her vet, and vetting suitable sires. She has answered you all adequately in previous threads and yet yourself and others hound her at every opportunity. As for choosing some dog at the dog park, surely if she knows a dog, its traits and personality and their owner that would be far better than going to some person online who's obviously only studding to get the money, and who could be totalling bs'ing just to earn a fast buck or two. Personally if Suki were bigger or Nuks was smaller I would put serious consideration into pairing the two as both have excellent tempraments but then that would only be after proper health checks including hip scores so I wouldn't be responsible for any dogs in needless suffering, and I know Chianya feels the same way I do on the matter. I am pretty sure that if American Staffs were on the dangerous dogs List and were a serious threat then her vet would have notified the police and Suki would have been taken away and tested. To say her vets obviously don't have a clue is slander to say the least.
> 
> If I were in her place and had people who were hounding me as much as you people do on here to her, I would in no way feel obliged to provide any sort of info. actually with some of the comments and constant chasing her around her threads, its tantamount to bullying imho and I personally would report it to the police, as online bullying is a criminal offence. I think most people need to stand back and realise that harrassing every thread a person starts because they want to meet others with a similar cross breed is pretty childish and do need to grow up some.
> 
> I joined this forum to defend a friend who is not the sort of person that you are accusing her of being and does not deserve the abuse that she has been given, Also knowing Suki as the fun loving and friendly dog that she is, she doesn't deserve to be labled as a dangerous dog because of her lineage either. You all have your opinion ok fair enough, but do you really have to harrass and bully people that have a cross breed you disagree with? Thats my two cents worth


If you read my post you will see it is worded that she is 'thinking', I haven't put she is breeding definitely, so please don't join up to patronise me for something I haven't said 

As others have posted, please phone DEFRA to confirm whether or not the Am Staff and the breeding of is banned, rather than join a forum simply to stir things up even more.

The best way to 'defend' your friend, is to persuade them to post the health test results for Suki's parents, I've asked several times and still can't find where they've posted them? But then if you're thinking of sticking your dog on her bitch, you're hardly likely between you to be capable of making a responsible decision. I only hope that Suki doesn't die or get confiscated because of the ridiculous actions between the pair of you, any dog, no matter what it's breeding, deserves better ownership.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nanuk2009 said:


> What your all failing to take note of is the original post in this thread. its not looking to breed her, its looking for other husky cross staff owners out there be it ami staff or english staff cross's so she can trade experiences with. no different to those with kc registered dogs. The first people to mention breeding in this thread are those that are slagging her off, To follow her around every thread she makes slagging her off is bullying, there is no other description for it. And whether you like it or not She loves her dog no end and would not actually put Suki at risk. You think that she hasn't taken some stuff thats been said on board, you couldn't be more mistaken. Its people that keep harping on about a subject that she *ONLY* thought about, that are keeping the whole thing alive. So please leave her alone to talk to people with similar cross's. For those that get a kick following her around slagging her off please put some thought against procreation, the world don't need any more of you.





Nanuk2009 said:


> As for the mongrel comment. Correct me if I'm wrong but don't people here refer to cross's as mongrels? A piece of paper don 't change the fundemental fact that most breeds we have today had to be cross bred to get where they are. Some People need to stop using KC registration as a status symbol and a reason to treat other non registered cross's and their owners as dirt


a mongel is dog whos parentage is unknow a real mixture, people usually define a dog with 2 different breeds in its mix as a cross.

oh and Siberian huskies are one of the 14 ancient breeds dont know how anyone could consider them a cross tbh

and why do supporters of irresponsible X breeding always make statements like this?...."some People need to stop using KC registration as a status symbol and a reason to treat other non registered cross's and their owners as dirt"

no one treats anyone who owns crosses like dirt and the dog that i probably loved the most was a GSD cross... ALL dogs are wonderful imo!.......but when people support irresponsible breeding practises of crosses OR pedigrees then yes people do get angry, and it was actually your friend who was the 1st to mention breeding Suki on another thread.

i really do hope that Chiyana has taken everything on board because if you read her posts it certainly didnt seem that way....this is why people keep 'harping on'.


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

i just think that everyone who uses this forum loves their dogs to bits and they really worried about her. about her being seized by the police, about her dying in labour and about her little pups ending up in rescue or on death row. there are a crazy amount of staffs and huskies in rescue centres.

people on the forum are passionate about dogs so you get passionate responses. 

i know several members have wrote out really long replies to me when i told everyone i let my huskies off the lead advising me not to do it. i didnt take them to heart as i know everyone is just really worried about my dogs running away and getting hurt. 

everyone just cares thats all. i dont know a huge amount about breeding but i dont think chianya should breed with suki for the many reasons the other members have stated. x


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok for a start It had only crossed my mind to breed Nooks with Suki, When I found out the potential dangers to her that had plainly put me off that idea. so if you had actually read that post instead of only picking out the parts that suit your purpose. You would have seen that I would only have done so with the proper information behind me. I do not support irresponible breeders of cross or pedigrees and would only breed him with a bitch if they both had perfect health. Your assumption that I would do otherwise shows a complete lack of comprehension that there are people who would want to breed these cross's but only doing it with all information from the vet and on how to make sure that both dogs are safe in doing so.

My comment about the KC reg is born of the constant experience on the majority those that get KC reg'd dogs do seem to look down their noses at cross breeds. I mean you wouldn't do that to a human of mixed heritage, so why do it with a dog.

Ok did I mention specific breeds, I think what I actually mentioned that most dogs that we have these days that are so called "pure breeds" are a result of cross breeding, I didn't say all. again please read what I'd written properly.

Ok Chainya mentioned it on another thread fair enough, people had put their opinions across, but is that any reason to follow her and carry on the arguments in another thread that has nothing to do with breeding?



huskylover23 said:


> i just think that everyone who uses this forum loves their dogs to bits and they really worried about her. about her being seized by the police, about her dying in labour and about her little pups ending up in rescue or on death row. there are a crazy amount of staffs and huskies in rescue centres.
> 
> people on the forum are passionate about dogs so you get passionate responses.
> 
> ...


Ok thats fair enough there are some people that do worry, thats a given but is that any reason for some of them to start slagging her off?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Ok for a start It had only crossed my mind to breed Nooks with Suki, When I found out the potential dangers to her that had plainly put me off that idea. so if you had actually read that post instead of only picking out the parts that suit your purpose. You would have seen that I would only have done so with the proper information behind me. I do not support irresponible breeders of cross or pedigrees and would only breed him with a bitch if they both had perfect health. Your assumption that I would do otherwise shows a complete lack of comprehension that there are people who would want to breed these cross's but only doing it with all information from the vet and on how to make sure that both dogs are safe in doing so.
> 
> My comment about the KC reg is born of the constant experience on the majority those that get KC reg'd dogs do seem to look down their noses at cross breeds. I mean you wouldn't do that to a human of mixed heritage, so why do it with a dog.
> 
> ...


I take it parts of your post are aimed at me??

I haven't slagged anyone off, apart from to say the action of breeding without health tests in place, and also breeding illegally is irresponsible, I haven't made one personal comment??

I don't, and I don't know anyone who does, look down their nose at cross breeds, they do, however, look down their nose at people who unwittingly buy them thinking they are healthier, better, something rare and unusual etc, etc, and drive the market forces that make puppy farming and back yard breeding profitable. Yes, it happens for pedigrees too, but the vast majority of cross breeds are either accidental, for which there isn't an excuse, or someone out to breed for cash by sticking two dogs together that will make for a popular cross.

No health test results?? I REALLY would like to be proven wrong, but unfortunately, the vast majority of cross breeds are done so without health testing in place, there is no excuse, health tests should be in place no matter what breed or cross breed. To say you've searched for a responsible breeder of this cross, and buy a pup without having the health tests in place for the parents, is not responsible in my opinion. The vets I know are not specialists in reproduction, not many are, so your vet giving you the go ahead to breed because your dog looks healthy is not good enough, really, it isn't.

I only commented because the OP had started to make claims that were simply untrue about other forum members, that we don't like Suki because she's a cross breed, and because of the type of cross that she is. That's simply untrue, Suki didn't choose to be born, someone put two dogs together to make a bit of money from the sounds of it, and some people think this is a great cross, I personally don't think it is the best idea to mix these two breeds, and I can see there are some other people who don't either. But to say we don't like Suki isn't true, I've never met the dog for a start, what people don't like is the idea of some numpty making cash by chucking two dogs together.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

What health tests would be appropriate for the dam and sire of Suki?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

rona said:


> What health tests would be appropriate for the dam and sire of Suki?


Not sure on staffys, but sibes should ideally have a hip score below 7, eyes tested and thyroid tested


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

rona said:


> What health tests would be appropriate for the dam and sire of Suki?


I have no idea of the health tests for either of the breeds Rona, but it seems to be that Suki may be the result of an Am Staff x Husky mating?? It's easy enough to google the breed clubs etc, and look at what tests they recommend.

Just to state, I have absolutely nothing against any dog, it's the irresponsible breeders that really get my goat, and the people who drive the breeding of these pups by buying them. BUT, everyone makes mistakes and learns along the way, all it takes is to hold your hands up and admit it, perhaps you maybe weren't quite as knowledgeable as you thought at the time, after all, everyone hopefully carries on learning new things.

An awful lot of dog owners think along the lines that it would be nice to have a litter, or use their dog 'at stud', earn back a bit of the cash that you spent buying them, and I am certainly no exception, that was exactly how I thought before I knew better. But at least I did the research and bothered to change my opinion, and I now spend a substantial amount of my time helping rescue, and finding well bred litters for people when they ask for my help.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

The reason I love rescue dogs,is because they neuter them,before they rehome them.Stopping breeding like this. Not all centres do it,but the one i used does,thats why I went there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

holly1 said:


> The reason I love rescue dogs,is because they neuter them,before they rehome them.Stopping breeding like this. Not all centres do it,but the one i used does,thats why I went there.


Rep for that little gem :thumbup:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

wow,very interesting thread,some excellent advice given chianya please listen,no ones having a go at suki or you really, just the idea to breed off her,rescues are full to bursting,mind you there are those that breed from their rescue dogs,dont agree with that either


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, just googled, this is a link for the Am Staff (otherwise known as a pit bull)

APBT Breeder Code of Ethics

Edited to say, I think someone's already put the info for huskies


----------



## m'lady (Aug 23, 2010)

why was she banned?
very strange...


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Okay, just googled, this is a link for the Am Staff (otherwise known as a pit bull)
> 
> APBT Breeder Code of Ethics
> 
> Edited to say, I think someone's already put the info for huskies


OP if I were you I would have this thread removed, its definatly not a good idea to go shouting from the roof tops that you have a x of a banned breed and it is just asking for trouble to say you want to breed her even after people have told you the consequences (sp) of what could happen if you do. You have put on an open forum that your dog is possibly a banned breed..... Please Please for the sake of your dog have this thread removed and tell people she is a husky x if & when they ask.

All the best


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

m'lady said:


> why was she banned?
> very strange...


Don't know, may be there were some nasty pms flying around


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/105954-i-met-pitt-other-day.html?highlight=pit+bull


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

holly1 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/105954-i-met-pitt-other-day.html?highlight=pit+bull


That was my post, and not about the same dog  Havent seen this one since, tho I havent been up that way in a while


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> OP if I were you I would have this thread removed, its definatly not a good idea to go shouting from the roof tops that you have a x of a banned breed and it is just asking for trouble to say you want to breed her even after people have told you the consequences (sp) of what could happen if you do. You have put on an open forum that your dog is possibly a banned breed..... Please Please for the sake of your dog have this thread removed and tell people she is a husky x if & when they ask.
> 
> All the best


I think you'll have to ask them to have all of their own posts removed about their dog then, and all the responses telling them about this particular breed of dog, and that it is illegal to breed from this type of dog in the UK 

I didn't realise they'd been banned either, and haven't any idea why


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I take it parts of your post are aimed at me??
> 
> I haven't slagged anyone off, apart from to say the action of breeding without health tests in place, and also breeding illegally is irresponsible, I haven't made one personal comment??
> 
> ...


I quoted your post because you were the first to post in it about breeding i.e following her to keep up the argument on the subject. again I didn't name names but there have been people who have been slagging her off in this thread. With some of the comments made about the mix it's easy to understand how it could be seen as hating Suki.

Not all BYB's have monetary gain in mind. Nooks was a rehome, they bred their mal bitch (TBH they thought she was a pure sibe so mated her with a KC reg'd male) because they wanted one of the pups and that ended up being Nooks. To my understanding all the other pups in the litter were given freely to good homes. If they had of been interested in making money they would have sold both him and his mother instead of rehoming them Free to a good home. circumstances had changed and they weren't going to be able to walk both of them as much as they needed. contrary to what some people will think because I considered breeding him with Suki, Nooks has found a good forever home with someone who will not do anything that will put him in harms way.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think you'll have to ask them to have all of their own posts removed about their dog then, and all the responses telling them about this particular breed of dog, and that it is illegal to breed from this type of dog in the UK
> 
> I didn't realise they'd been banned either, and haven't any idea why


Oh I didnt realise there were others only the breeding one yday which I chose to ignore as everyone had already said the same as what I would have 
If the owner is responsible then she will remove them all for the sake of her dog


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> I quoted your post because you were the first to post in it about breeding i.e following her to keep up the argument on the subject. again I didn't name names but there have been people who have been slagging her off in this thread. With some of the comments made about the mix it's easy to understand how it could be seen as hating Suki.
> 
> Not all BYB's have monetary gain in mind. Nooks was a rehome, they bred their mal bitch (TBH they thought she was a pure sibe so mated her with a KC reg'd male) because they wanted one of the pups and that ended up being Nooks. To my understanding all the other pups in the litter were given freely to good homes. If they had of been interested in making money they would have sold both him and his mother instead of rehoming them Free to a good home. circumstances had changed and they weren't going to be able to walk both of them as much as they needed. contrary to what some people will think because I considered breeding him with Suki, Nooks has found a good forever home with someone who will not do anything that will put him in harms way.


If your dog was a rehome why would you want to breed him anyway?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> I quoted your post because you were the first to post in it about breeding i.e following her to keep up the argument on the subject. again I didn't name names but there have been people who have been slagging her off in this thread. With some of the comments made about the mix it's easy to understand how it could be seen as hating Suki.
> 
> Not all BYB's have monetary gain in mind. Nooks was a rehome, they bred their mal bitch (TBH they thought she was a pure sibe so mated her with a KC reg'd male) because they wanted one of the pups and that ended up being Nooks. To my understanding all the other pups in the litter were given freely to good homes. If they had of been interested in making money they would have sold both him and his mother instead of rehoming them Free to a good home. circumstances had changed and they weren't going to be able to walk both of them as much as they needed. contrary to what some people will think because I considered breeding him with Suki, Nooks has found a good forever home with someone who will not do anything that will put him in harms way.


I didn't 'follow' her to keep up the argument on the subject, I posted because people thought, wrongly, that others on the forum did not like the fact that Suki was a cross, because, as you illustrate with your wording, people with pedigrees look down their nose at cross breeds. That is simply untrue, on all counts, it isn't the dog, it's the people who are profiting by, or breeding through ignorance to produce these dogs. It doesn't matter a jot if they're KC registered or not; if you look at my dogs, they're chocolate Labradors, one of the most puppy farmed dogs around, which is why I spend my time helping people when they ask, to find a good breeder, and not support irresponsible breeding.

I'm sorry, but Nooks heritage is hardly a good example of an ethical byb, they *thought* they had two dogs of the same breed, and wanted a pup?? Please have a quick google and see just how many bitches die during whelping, even dogs/bitches that die when mated!!! I think Tanya1989 posted a list giving numbers on one of the threads your friend started.

I personally don't and won't encourage fashionable breeding of any kind, so to actively post about owning an Am Staff x husky, how many others of this kind, etc, etc, is just fuel to the fire in my eyes, and I will post my opinion against it, and why. But it is of course, just my opinion, people can choose to either agree, or disagree


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think you'll have to ask them to have all of their own posts removed about their dog then, and all the responses telling them about this particular breed of dog, and that it is illegal to breed from this type of dog in the UK
> 
> I didn't realise they'd been banned either, and haven't any idea why


Doesn't matter if you do remove it! there will be those who will still be able to find a copy of what is written to now if ti have already been spidered by google! And I think PF is pretty proific in the google states!

Think this is how it works! feel free to put me right if I am wrong! I don't bit!! (least not on a Thursday)

DT


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> If your dog was a rehome why would you want to breed him anyway?


because he has a wonderful temprament, he's one of the softest fun loving dogs you could meet. His traits are well worth keeping within the gene pool, as long as the right female is found with similar traits. I've actually been thinking about mating him with another mal sibe cross. I do want one of the pups should I finally decide on whether to let him breed or not. And then only when I have all the info I need for it to be done safely for the female. Its not something I would go into blindly or callously.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Doesn't matter if you do remove it! there will be those who will still be able to find a copy of what is written to now if ti have already been spidered by google! And I think PF is pretty proific in the google states!
> 
> Think this is how it works! feel free to put me right if I am wrong! I don't bit!! (least not on a Thursday)
> 
> DT


if this is true (im not great with computers :lol then it is very silly to post what she has regarding her dog. I can understand people who unknowingly buy banned x breeds as some you would never know, but people who buy them knowing full well what they are then tell the world about it..... well.................


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think the more posts you have on a topic,the more difficult it is to remove it.Well,thats what another forum owner told me. You can always edit though


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> because he has a wonderful temprament, he's one of the softest fun loving dogs you could meet. His traits are well worth keeping within the gene pool, as long as the right female is found with similar traits. I've actually been thinking about mating him with another mal sibe cross. I do want one of the pups should I finally decide on whether to let him breed or not. And then only when I have all the info I need for it to be done safely for the female. Its not something I would go into blindly or callously.


but there are thousands of dogs who have a great temp doesnt mean they should be bred from...................


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> because he has a wonderful temprament, he's one of the softest fun loving dogs you could meet. His traits are well worth keeping within the gene pool, as long as the right female is found with similar traits. I've actually been thinking about mating him with another mal sibe cross. I do want one of the pups should I finally decide on whether to let him breed or not. And then only when I have all the info I need for it to be done safely for the female. Its not something I would go into blindly or callously.


Without meaning to sound harsh, or as if I'm looking down my nose at you, you honestly need to do a lot of reading up about breeding. Everyone thinks their dog is great, I have a bitch here that is the most fabulous character, was doing brilliantly at working trials training, lovely, lovely bitch, and yet I chose to have her spayed. I had her elbow grades done, and even though I'm not 100% sure that they were done correctly, I won't risk breeding from her with a high grade. Breeding is not about producing cute fluffy pups that will be little clones of your dog, or a mix of another nice dog, it's all blood and guts and some very unhappy endings mixed in there as well. I regularly hear of people who lose the bitch, one or two pups is common place, and also entire litters can be lost. I really would leave breeding well alone, until you have done an awful lot of research and satisfied yourself and your peers that you are going about it the right way 



cutekiaro1 said:


> if this is true (im not great with computers :lol then it is very silly to post what she has regarding her dog. I can understand people who unknowingly buy banned x breeds as some you would never know, but people who buy them knowing full well what they are then tell the world about it..... well.................


The problem is more that they mentioned they were thinking about possibly taking a litter, and even though it has been pointed out several times that this is actually illegal, they refuse to believe it. I think someone even phoned DEFRA to confirm it is illegal, and that anyone breeding from an Am Staff should be reported to them. It won't take much googling for anyone to find this thread if they wanted to, and (just in case anyone points any fingers my way) I was nowhere near by a long shot to be the first to mention Am Staff etc etc.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Picasa Web Albums - AMCUK Alaskan Mal... - RESCUE DOGS A...

SHCGB Welfare / Rescue

Note this
WAITING LIST TIME
We are full at present
The waiting list for dogs coming in is 3 months minimum for non-urgent cases.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> because he has a wonderful temprament, he's one of the softest fun loving dogs you could meet. His traits are well worth keeping within the gene pool, as long as the right female is found with similar traits.


Oh please... the vast majority of dogs have wonderful temperaments. If every dog that had a wonderful temperament was bred from the rescues would be even more overrun than they are now.

of course temperament must be good to bred, but temperament alone is NO reason to breed.

And as a cross there is no gene pool


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> but there are thousands of dogs who have a great temp doesnt mean they should be bred from...................


If he is in anything other than in perfect health with no genetic disorders I will in no way breed him and the female would have to fit that specific criteria as well. If people wish to slag me off as well for wanting one of the pups that Nooks could possibly sire then so be it. I'll just feel sorry for those that can't understand the simple desire of having one of the pups of what I consider the best dog that anyone could ever own. All other pups would only be homed with those that truely understand what they would be getting themselves into with these dogs and that would be 100% dedicated to them.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nanuk2009 said:


> If he is in anything other than in perfect health with no genetic disorders I will in no way breed him and the female would have to fit that specific criteria as well. If people wish to slag me off as well for wanting one of the pups that Nooks could possibly sire then so be it. I'll just feel sorry for those that can't understand the simple desire of having one of the pups of what I consider the best dog that anyone could ever own. All other pups would only be homed with those that truely understand what they would be getting themselves into with these dogs and that would be 100% dedicated to them.


How could you know if they are 100%? Once they are sold(please tell me you will give them away to your chosen people,prove these guys wrong) you wont have a clue what happens to them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> If he is in anything other than in perfect health with no genetic disorders I will in no way breed him and the female would have to fit that specific criteria as well. If people wish to slag me off as well for wanting one of the pups that Nooks could possibly sire then so be it. I'll just feel sorry for those that can't understand the simple desire of having one of the pups of what I consider the best dog that anyone could ever own. All other pups would only be homed with those that truely understand what they would be getting themselves into with these dogs and that would be 100% dedicated to them.


No, I can't understand the desire to breed when you haven't got a reason to, your dog won't ever miss the experience, he's a rescued cross breed of pretty much unknown heritage, and as such, he isn't really good breeding stock, temperament aside.

Now before you go accusing me of looking down my nose, I do know of specifcally bred cross breeds, for competition and working, there are reasons behind those other than just producing yet another litter of nice natured dogs. Honestly, there are more than enough nice natured pups out there without you adding to them, well intentioned although you may be.

The only reason to breed in this instance is pure selfishness, putting your desire before the welfare of your dogs, I'm sorry if that sounds harsh, but your dog would get along just as well with another one that you rescue, and there are thousands waiting, there is simply no reason for you to breed. But of course, that is just my opinion, which you are free to disagree with, and most likely will from the looks of it


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> If he is in anything other than in perfect health with no genetic disorders I will in no way breed him and the female would have to fit that specific criteria as well.


You can't possibly know that regardless of if you do the tests. He's a cross breed that has been bred by ignorant people who didn't even know what breed the parents are (and would appear to have since rehomed the dogs they used to breed ) It is NOT enough to health test a dog, you need to research the parents, grandparents and so on for a minimum of 5 generations and not just for those problems there are health tests for, but for other problems too. Some problems occur which are due to structure and this is even more of a problem with cross breeds because you don't know how they will end up being a mixture of two breeds.

Wanting a pup from your dog because you love them is common and to a certain extent understandable. Actually following that through and breeding from them is irresponsible and highly irresponsible given the background of your dog.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> he's a rescued cross breed of pretty much unknown heritage, and as such, he isn't really good breeding stock, temperament


He's a rescue too  I must have missed that.

Ethically I find it disgusting that people breed from rescues/rehomed dogs regardless of their background


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> He's a rescue too  I must have missed that.
> 
> Ethically I find it disgusting that people breed from rescues/rehomed dogs regardless of their background


Yes, private rescue or rehome from what I can make out, taken on because the lady who had him, and the mother, couldn't carry on walking them both, think that's right, apols if wrong (I'm busy working inbetween typing, have to keep switching from paintbrush to keyboard)


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes, private rescue or rehome from what I can make out, taken on because the lady who had him, and the mother, couldn't carry on walking them both, think that's right, apols if wrong (I'm busy working inbetween typing, have to keep switching from paintbrush to keyboard)


sorry way off topic but are those your paintings at the bottom in your sig?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> sorry way off topic but are those your paintings at the bottom in your sig?


Yes, it's my job  I've got a watercolour of a hare on my lap at the moment, whilst waiting for a couple of chalk pastels to dry, just 'fixed' them (sprayed with hairspray to keep the pastel dust where it's meant to be).


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

rona said:


> What health tests would be appropriate for the dam and sire of Suki?


*Amstaff:*
hips
elbows
eyes
heart scan
Ataxia dna test

patella luxation is also on the increase and screening is reccomended too.

Other health problems which have some form of hereditary component but no screening tests available are:
mast cell tumours
entropion
thyroid problems
high proportion of deafness or partial deafness in dogs with high white.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Yes, it's my job  I've got a watercolour of a hare on my lap at the moment, whilst waiting for a couple of chalk pastels to dry, just 'fixed' them (sprayed with hairspray to keep the pastel dust where it's meant to be).


removed as off topic


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG he's a rescue!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I must have missed that bit!


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok lot of things that have been said are fair comments that are being taken on board. If I do decide to follow on and breed him I will research. I will find out everything I can about the mothers side, the fathers side will be easier as he was KC registered. Sleeping lion there is some truth about a part of it is the selfish desire of having one of his progeny I'll admit that but no matter how much I would want that, I would never want to breed him on if there are any gentic defects that would be passed on to pups. Also if I can't research far enough back on the mother again the breeding would not go ahead. and I don't know how many more times I have to say that before any breeding happened it would be researched properly. I admit that at the moment I don't know a thing about breeding,. but if I do make the final decision to breed it will be done when I have all the info I need
.
Again if anyone is still convinced that I'd go into any sort of breeding half ass'd then theres no convincing otherwise. 

Holly1 I wouldn't charge for the pups for a start. To make sure that they did go to the right home I would be asking legitimate breeders how they go about making sure that the right people are chosen I'd also make sure that in any contract that post adoption home checks would be applicable with a clause that if they are not giving the dogs the exercise or mental stimulation they need then the dogs would be taken and rehomed


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Ok lot of things that have been said are fair comments that are being taken on board. If I do decide to follow on and breed him I will research. I will find out everything I can about the mothers side, the fathers side will be easier as he was KC registered. Sleeping lion there is some truth about a part of it is the selfish desire of having one of his progeny I'll admit that but no matter how much I would want that, I would never want to breed him on if there are any gentic defects that would be passed on to pups. Also if I can't research far enough back on the mother again the breeding would not go ahead. and I don't know how many more times I have to say that before any breeding happened it would be researched properly. I admit that at the moment I don't know a thing about breeding,. but if I do make the final decision to breed it will be done when I have all the info I need
> .
> Again if anyone is still convinced that I'd go into any sort of breeding half ass'd then theres no convincing otherwise.
> 
> Holly1 I wouldn't charge for the pups for a start. To make sure that they did go to the right home I would be asking legitimate breeders how they go about making sure that the right people are chosen I'd also make sure that in any contract that post adoption home checks would be applicable with a clause that if they are not giving the dogs the exercise or mental stimulation they need then the dogs would be taken and rehomed


Nice to hear you're going to do the research, I can point you in the direction of a couple of threads regarding using your dog at stud, they do make for sad reading, but they are honest, hand on heart posts from someone very knowledgeable about her dogs, and breeding


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> To make sure that they did go to the right home I would be asking legitimate breeders how they go about making sure that the right people are chosen


Sorry, if you are breeding from a rescued dog you won't find any decent breeder to help you!


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

There is a difference between a rescue and a rehome. Rescues have been taken from their owners because they haven't been treated properly most of the time abused. rehomes are dogs that are given away freely by their previous owners. Nooks is not a rescue as he has never been an abused or neglected dog. Thank you very much.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

im sorry but ive kept my mouth shut for long enough so here goes

you should not breed from a dog that you rehomed i have a st bernie that i took on (not been spayed and with papers) there is no way i would take a litter from here as they put there trust in me to look after her!

people like you are a disgrace and should not be allowed to keep dogs or any animals for that matter.



ow and im a breeder and i would never help a person like you!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> There is a difference between a rescue and a rehome. Rescues have been taken from their owners because they haven't been treated properly most of the time abused. rehomes are dogs that are given away freely by their previous owners. Nooks is not a rescue as he has never been an abused or neglected dog. Thank you very much.


That's not actually true, and however you rescue a dog, whether through a rehome, privately, breed specific rescue or larger organisation, your first obligation is to put the health and welfare of that dog first, which in the vast majority of experienced owners views, excludes breeding. A lot of rescue organisations take in unwanted animals, even pups as young as ten weeks, because people can no longer cope with them, or afford them, they are not all abuse cases.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> There is a difference between a rescue and a rehome. Rescues have been taken from their owners because they haven't been treated properly most of the time abused. rehomes are dogs that are given away freely by their previous owners. Nooks is not a rescue as he has never been an abused or neglected dog. Thank you very much.


I'm afraid thats a load of cobblers.

I typed up a long reply but seriously... i cant be bothered arguing anymore.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> There is a difference between a rescue and a rehome


No, there is NO difference. Not all rescues are treated badly at all. Both rescues and rehomes are unwanted dogs that have to go through the stress of settling into a new home with new owners and care regardless of how good or bad that home is.

I find your attitude disgraceful and disgusting.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Nanuk2009 said:


> There is a difference between a rescue and a rehome. Rescues have been taken from their owners because they haven't been treated properly most of the time abused. rehomes are dogs that are given away freely by their previous owners. Nooks is not a rescue as he has never been an abused or neglected dog. Thank you very much.


Would you like to see what happened with someone else who shared similar views to yours?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/103435-male-dominance-zeke-v-akai.html

They took in a rescue (which for the record does not mean it's been abused necessarily, but that it has been homed by a rescue centre), one without history. They decided to use the dog for stud. OK not exactly the same story as yours, but not that much different. Feel free to search the poster sarahnorris' posts to see the outcome, or even search the forums for 'Tundra' which is the poor dog in question.

Maybe now you will realise why people are shocked and angry that you would even consider for a second that you want to breed your dog.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dogs Trust send them out with;
Vaccinations
Neutered
Wormed
Microchipped
Full vet check.
Full assessments are done on every dog
They check your home,ask you to take the whole family,and other dogs you have,to make sure you all match to the pooch,before they let the dog be rehomed
Donation of £75
Not all centres do this,just take your money.
Makes me sick.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

i take in dogs,rescues,not all are ill treated,some come from good homes that just dont have the knowledge but they arent ill treated,these are still rescues or rehomes,your very misinformed,your dog should be nuetered,be a loving pet,there are hundreds of dogs waiting for homes,the result of someone wanting to breed their "fantastic" dog
there are others on here who have bred from rescued dogs,its so wrong,imo


----------



## jhg (Mar 2, 2010)

hi i have a staff x husky she is 19 months old she has just started to fill out alot she is 21inches at withers her she, is good with other dogs and kids i origanally joined pet forum to find more owners of staff x husky so i could see if there are any simularitys in the temprement of the cross as well as to see if there are some out there that look more staffy because beau looks more husky, so i just want to ask if there are more people with the mix on this site?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nanuk2009 said:


> There is a difference between a rescue and a rehome. Rescues have been taken from their owners because they haven't been treated properly most of the time abused. rehomes are dogs that are given away freely by their previous owners. Nooks is not a rescue as he has never been an abused or neglected dog. Thank you very much.


Not true, that's a complete lie.

Maya was a stray from boarding kennels that took in strays, she was not taken away from her owners or even abused. Yeah, she was not in the greatest of shape but who knows how long she'd been roaming around.

Since the OP is banned why not just lock this thread and be done with all this.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would the OP be banned??

Because she was thinking of breeding? That doesnt make sense. 

Ive said before I thought about breeding Phoenix, but I wasnt banned??

Just to say I have two crossbreeds and I have received nothing but love for both of them. Thank you guys!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Members arent banned for having differing views/opinions, but because they break forum rules.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

jhg said:


> hi i have a staff x husky she is 19 months old she has just started to fill out alot she is 21inches at withers her she, is good with other dogs and kids i origanally joined pet forum to find more owners of staff x husky so i could see if there are any simularitys in the temprement of the cross as well as to see if there are some out there that look more staffy because beau looks more husky, so i just want to ask if there are more people with the mix on this site?


I think the OP of this thread has been looking for someone else for some time, as far as I am aware you are the only one that has a similar dog so far


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rona said:


> I think the OP of this thread has been looking for someone else for some time, as far as I am aware you are the only one that has a similar dog so far


There was 2-3 others but they dissapeard, at the time there was people be slagged for buying these dogs off the bybs, so many just didn't return


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rona said:


> I think the OP of this thread has been looking for someone else for some time, as far as I am aware you are the only one that has a similar dog so far


Thats a shame the op was looking for some time and then someone comes on and the op is now bannd, oh well shame


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

:yikes::yikes: Is it safe to come out yet? Am is the arcade, if anyone needs me! keeping my head down!!! :001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> :yikes::yikes: Is it safe to come out yet? Am is the arcade, if anyone needs me! keeping my head down!!! :001_wub:


:lol::lol: yes i think its safe:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> :yikes::yikes: Is it safe to come out yet? Am is the arcade, if anyone needs me! keeping my head down!!! :001_wub:


Nah, keep hiding DT  We'll tell you when it's safe to come out again, honest :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thats a shame the op was looking for some time and then someone comes on and the op is now bannd, oh well shame


They've spoken before on one of the 5 other threads the OP made about the same subject 

I would imagine they would have shared contact details.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> They've spoken before on one of the 5 other threads the OP made about the same subject
> 
> I would imagine they would have shared contact details.


oh ok thats good, its nice when you find someone the has the same breed as you


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Nah, keep hiding DT  We'll tell you when it's safe to come out again, honest :thumbup:


You sure! bet ya going to leave me locked up in here until the weekend!


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

yes DT with chains and no water bwol, and when we come back we'll have whips


mwhahahhahaha


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You sure! bet ya going to leave me locked up in here until the weekend!


Noooooooooooooooo 



Sam1309 said:


> yes DT with chains and no water bwol, and when we come back we'll have whips
> 
> mwhahahhahaha


Tip-toeing away from this thread now, slightly scared........


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds far too kinky for this time of day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> sounds far too kinky for this time of day!


ell seeing as you are locked in here with me!! ( I can see you skulking over the other side of the arcade ya know!) Perhaps you should be worrying too!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> ell seeing as you are locked in here with me!! ( I can see you skulking over the other side of the arcade ya know!) Perhaps you should be worrying too!


bloody hell!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

good to see this thread has lightened up now :thumbup: :thumbup:

maybe a bit too much


----------



## Nanuk2009 (Sep 8, 2010)

cav said:


> im sorry but ive kept my mouth shut for long enough so here goes
> 
> you should not breed from a dog that you rehomed i have a st bernie that i took on (not been spayed and with papers) there is no way i would take a litter from here as they put there trust in me to look after her!
> 
> ...


Oh take your head out your *******. I'm not out to breed him to make money. I love my dog more than an self important head up their own ass person like you would understand. and people like you should shut your mouths because you do not know me and if you think you do then you don't have a clue.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Oh take your head out your *******. I'm not out to breed him to make money. I love my dog more than an self important head up their own ass person like you would understand. and people like you should shut your mouths because you do not know me and if you think you do then you don't have a clue.


Money isn't the be all and end all of poor breeding. Just because you don't want to make money, doesn't make you a good breeder


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Oh take your head out your *******. I'm not out to breed him to make money. I love my dog more than an self important head up their own ass person like you would understand. and people like you should shut your mouths because you do not know me and if you think you do then you don't have a clue.


Norty Norty! now that wasn't very nice was it?
And Cav!! for the record don't have her head up here ar*e!!! unlike some!!
She lives in the REAL world!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> good to see this thread has lightened up now :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> maybe a bit too much


you spoke too soon! DT is scared


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Oh take your head out your *******. I'm not out to breed him to make money. I love my dog more than an self important head up their own ass person like you would understand. and people like you should shut your mouths because you do not know me and if you think you do then you don't have a clue.


No mate! you are right!!! we don't know you! but judging by such posts as this reckon most of us with an IQ above four are able to draw our own conclusions!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

why cant people be nice its not that hard


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Nanuk2009 said:


> Oh take your head out your *******. I'm not out to breed him to make money. I love my dog more than an self important head up their own ass person like you would understand. and people like you should shut your mouths because you do not know me and if you think you do then you don't have a clue.


Thats not nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

archielee said:


> why cant people be nice its not that hard


I'm always nice I'm just occassionally i'm Miss Understood!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Time for this to close i think.

May i remind *all* members that swearing and personal insults will not be tolerated on this forum.


----------

